# Advice for a single pigeon



## IlliumNova (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm currently looking at getting a pet pigeon and I think I would need some advice. 

I have done a lot of research on pigeons including their behaviour and attitudes however I still have some concerns. 

1. I was wondering if pigeons are okay being indoor pets. I don't mind the mess and I'm willing to clean its cage everyday (I'm thinking about converting a large doggy crate), when outside I'm planning on buying pigeon pants/flight suits. 

2. Are pigeons loud? Next year for about 1 year I will be living in university accommodation, and I will basically have one room to myself. The walls are very thick however I am still worried about disturbing my fellow students. And is there a difference between male and female pigeon in terms of vocalization? (something like a budgie would scream too loud and be heard from the outside)

3. Is there a difference between male pigeon and female pigeon in terms of their personality and how they are as pets?

4. This is probably my biggest concern but I am planning on getting one single pet pigeon and I have read many different opinions on the matter. I understand that pigeons do much better with their own flocks however given the situation there's no current way for me to keep a flock, however I will be able to give it plenty of attention, would I be able to meet their emotional demands? 

Thank you so much for taking your time and reading my post


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our first pigeon was a single female nonreleasable feral with a broken wing and near decapitation. We got her fixed up and kept her indoors. We had to become her flock so gave her a lot of attention. She was a totally loving happy girl.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think it a good idea to keep a lone pigeon as a pet unless necessary because they for some reason cannot be with other pigeons. Maybe handicapped or something. They aren't happy without a companion as that is how they are wired. Also, they can be loud. Males often will call for a mate as they are lonely. Females if they bond with you and view you as their mate can become very needy and clingy. They also often call and call for constant attention.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you are getting just one bird hope you can find a nonreleasable female say from a rescue or shelter.


----------

